

The Firefox Kid: Blake Ross (2006) - azharcs
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/the-firefox-kid

======
markbao
This article is from November 2006. Ross's startup, Parakey, was acquired by
Facebook in 2007.

<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/parakey>

------
anotherjesse
Did any of Parakey ever get released? screenshots? code? or just firebug?

------
IsaacL
Aaaaargh! Did the Institute of Electrical and Electronic Engineers just call
HTML a "Web programming language"? It's a common mistake, I know, but these
guys should know better.

